# filtration / turnover for cichlids



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

just looking to see if i could get some feedback on my filtration for my mixed african 125 gallon tank

im currently running 
ehiem pro 3 2073 - 277 gph
fluval 205 - 180 gph
and a hydor power head for circulation / prevent any dead spots 750 gph

tank will be somewhat heavily stock to try to reduce any aggression. i also have over 100 lbs of rock in the tank so the actual water volume is less than 125.

any help is appreciated


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I personal think you should upgrade one of your filters to a Fluval FX5 (which is on sale this week at PetSamrt for $250) or a Fluval XP3 or XP4.

Your current filters are only rated for a 90 gallon tank (2073) and 40 gallon tank (205) and that's without overstocking. 

I've used an FX5 and an XP3 on my 90 gallon cichlid tank it kept it spotless. Just clean each canister every 3 months and that's it.
--
Paul


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

haha ya i would love to get an fx5. its just convincing the wife that i need it is the tricky part.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

nate said:


> haha ya i would love to get an fx5. its just convincing the wife that i need it is the tricky part.


You actually do need it because your current filters are not enough for a 125.
--
Paul


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

nate said:


> haha ya i would love to get an fx5. its just convincing the wife that i need it is the tricky part.


Just throw a HOB on the back in addition to your other filters if you're worried the fish don't have enough current. Its not rate of flow that matters but efficiency in biological media. If both filters are stocked full of bio-media they'll be fine.


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

What i dont get is my tank water is always perfectly clear with these filters
with 24 cichlids a syno and plec. i do plan on upgradeing the 205. but i dont understand why
everywhere i look people say i dont have enough.
And as for current the powerhead provides more than enough.
just curious and still learning... thx guys!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If your ammonia and nitrite readings are 0, you have enough filtration, regardless of what people tell you. However, storing gunk in your filter for 3 months doesn't seem like a great idea.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree, get a nitrate test kit and see how are your parameters. I kept fish with barely any current before (I do have plants though). As long as the parameters are good, you will be fine.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Turnover rate/flow rate is highly over rated. There was a thread about this a while back. Key is clean water and good parameters. You can achieve that with very little flow, or high flow.

All my cichlids tanks have 2 filters, and are moderately planted with various Anubias species. I have a 65gal with some anubias and a lot of lava rock (proves lots of surface area for benificial bacteria) and parameters in this tank are almost always perfect. another identical tank with a little lave rock, lots of driftwook and a lot of anubias, same thing, parameters almost always perfect. I should mention they are both run with dual canisters. But before i did that, i had a penguin 350b on the 65 with more plants, and a power head which ran great for years being moderately stocked. 

I second the post that says if your parameters are good, your filtrations good  

However, always better safe than sorry lol. I do believe in over filtration for cichlids too...


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

adrenaline said:


> However, always better safe than sorry lol. I do believe in over filtration for cichlids too...


There is no such thing.


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

picking up a eheim 2075 to go with my 2073.


----------

